# Some Uber car rental deals in craigslist......scam or not?(Bay Area)



## WING (Jan 27, 2017)

*"UBER NEW DRIVER? 2017 TOYOTA PRIUS $30/DAY $210/WK FREE INSURANCE MILEAGE"*

*I am located in Bay Area CA, I found this but I don't know if it is scam or not.....because Uber lease is not responding so I wanna see if this can work out for me. Thanks guys for viewing this.*


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Buy junker car for $1-2k ($3k xl / 5k select / 7k select xl)


----------



## WING (Jan 27, 2017)

Adieu said:


> Buy junker car for $1-2k ($3k xl / 5k select / 7k select xl)


O......where should I buy these.....but I must be prepared to pay a lot to fix before its ready to pass the Uber inspection.


----------



## Titanium Uber (Mar 5, 2017)

Not all places have a vehicle inspection.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

WING said:


> O......where should I buy these.....but I must be prepared to pay a lot to fix before its ready to pass the Uber inspection.


Uber inspection passes ANYTHING.

Lights work, seatbelts work, windows work (if checked), 4 doors, tire tread >3/32" (they NEVER measure and put 4/32 for anything, even 16/32" BFG mud tires) - PASS

Body damage and fixes with anything even DUCT TAPE a-ok for anything below select... Holes in roof? No problem

Oh windshield has to be fairly intact though, stars no one cares, long cracks they get annoying....

Juffy Lube has an inspection scam that will try to sell you overpriced windshield wipers tho.



WING said:


> O......where should I buy these.....but I must be prepared to pay a lot to fix before its ready to pass the Uber inspection.


From people....so, Craigslist, newspaper classifieds


----------



## Titanium Uber (Mar 5, 2017)

Any Toyota that is $840/month is a scam. Holy moly.


----------



## WING (Jan 27, 2017)

Titanium Uber said:


> Not all places have a vehicle inspection.


Bay Area requires.......when I was in Massachusetts, not required.



Adieu said:


> Uber inspection passes ANYTHING.
> 
> Lights work, seatbelts work, windows work (if checked), 4 doors, tire tread >3/32" (they NEVER measure and put 4/32 for anything, even 16/32" BFG mud tires) - PASS
> 
> From people....so, Craigslist, newspaper classifieds


I have a 2003 Mitsubishi Lancer but the interior fabrics (door panel) is bad......and I wonder if I need to paint the whole car to pass inspection  One thing I hesitate is because my car gonna be expired next year anyway, I dont know if it worths as I am just doing it occassionally (student here).



Titanium Uber said:


> Any Toyota that is $840/month is a scam. Holy moly.


Thanks for letting me know bro....


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

WING said:


> Bay Area requires.......when I was in Massachusetts, not required.
> 
> I have a 2003 Mitsubishi Lancer but the interior fabrics (door panel) is bad......and I wonder if I need to paint the whole car to pass inspection  One thing I hesitate is because my car gonna be expired next year anyway, I dont know if it worths as I am just doing it occassionally (student here).
> 
> Thanks for letting me know bro....


Paint doesnt matter below select.

Interior, if cloth, SHOULD be totally royally screwed up....because otherwise it soon will be.

Anyway cheap seatcovers are pennies. So are replacement seats from junkyards.

Also door panels are pennies at junk yards too... And you can swap that with new fabric or carbon fiber vinyl wrap or something for like $20


----------



## WING (Jan 27, 2017)

Adieu said:


> Paint doesnt matter below select.
> 
> Interior, if cloth, SHOULD be totally royally screwed up....because otherwise it soon will be.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply, I was think to use the vinyl b4 but it is kind of hard to tackle while it is the door panel. I have no problems with seats though lol


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

WING said:


> Thanks for your reply, I was think to use the vinyl b4 but it is kind of hard to tackle while it is the door panel. I have no problems with seats though lol


Take it apart recover with $5 of fabric from discount fabric store.


----------



## DEEP3R (Mar 20, 2017)

We have them here too. THey are not scams it a ripoff. They are feeding on people who are scared of wear and tear and depreciation.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

WING said:


> *"UBER NEW DRIVER? 2017 TOYOTA PRIUS $30/DAY $210/WK FREE INSURANCE MILEAGE"*
> 
> *I am located in Bay Area CA, I found this but I don't know if it is scam or not.....because Uber lease is not responding so I wanna see if this can work out for me. Thanks guys for viewing this.*


Call them up, tell them that you have your own car and you'll just take the free insurance.


----------

